

Show HN: Free and easy platform to publish 360 panoramas - recyclerobot
http://panteca.io/

======
tombrossman
The home page looks great but when I clicked on the demo button I got a
completely black page. I don't have Flash installed so I thought this was the
issue (thought I'd see the 'download Flash' error).

The second time I tried it worked perfectly though, and I was pleasantly
surprised. Well done making this work without requiring Flash!

~~~
recyclerobot
Are you on Firefox?

------
sainttex
I made something similar recently, it focuses on an easy capture and creation
process from mobile, as well as the easy cross platform publish everywhere
aspect. You can also create and play with 360 degree views of objects and
panos. It's on the app store, and web:
[http://360gram.net](http://360gram.net)

------
pjeide
I'm sorry to have seen this drop so far from the front page. I found the link
earlier today and have been using it to share some of the 360° shots from this
new HTC One with friends.

Would love to see a native Android app that allows for simply choosing Panteca
from the list of photo share outlets.

Very nice work! Thanks!

------
anishkothari
Very nicely done! I wish there was some audio to go along with the video.
[http://panteca.io/get-started/](http://panteca.io/get-started/)

------
ef4
The first load is consistently failing on Firefox with "Error: WebGL:
generateMipmap: Level zero of texture is not defined."

Then after hitting reload it works.

------
recyclerobot
Thanks for the feedback, we're working on it :)

------
pieterjanvs
Great work !

